# Tamron 18-200 Di III VC for EF-M Coming



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16722"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16722">Tweet</a></div>
<p>An 18-200 from Tamron for the EOS M is coming shortly. This would be the first third party zoom lens with a native EF-M mount.</p>
<p>The announcement is expected on June 19, 2014.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdigicame-info.com%2F2014%2F06%2Fef-m55-200mm-f45-63-is-stm-1.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>] via [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

Great news, although Rokinon has already released multiple native EF-M mount lenses:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=rokinon+ef-m&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## axtstern (Jun 18, 2014)

The question is: with or without STM like drive.
Using the 18-270 VC PZD or the 17 300 with a similar concept through the adapter is not a pleasure and the AF lock is slow


----------



## noncho (Jun 18, 2014)

The better news from this one is that third party lens manufacturers are going to release lenses for M system!
I hope Sigma to join too 

So we have enough dark zoom lenses - put small primes and interesting zooms on priority.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Great news, although Rokinon has already released multiple native EF-M mount lenses:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=rokinon+ef-m&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=



wow they released the 8mm in native EF-M! looks like i'm gonna have to grab one


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 18, 2014)

Very interesting. It will be interesting to compare the size and IQ against Canon's new 55-200. I would expect the Canon to be optically superior, but if they are close...

That is a pretty compelling focal length, and I would be more inclined towards an all-in-one solution on the M than I would on a DSLR provided things remain compact.


----------



## richro (Jun 18, 2014)

Exciting time for us M owners! Great to see third parties now supporting the platform. Will definitely be interesting to see the size on this do-it-all zoom, and how the IQ compares to the native EF-M 18-55 and 55-200.

I hope we'll see an M3 body and more primes in the near future!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 18, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Very interesting. It will be interesting to compare the size and IQ against Canon's new 55-200. I would expect the Canon to be optically superior, but if they are close...
> 
> That is a pretty compelling focal length, and I would be more inclined towards an all-in-one solution on the M than I would on a DSLR provided things remain compact.



I feel the same way and given the recent run from tamron its definately going to be worth having a look at


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2014)

Interesting! I like the idea of the 22/2 plus 55-200, but 22/2 plus 18-200 would be a nice kit if the Tamron's optics hold up and the lens isn't too big. 

It's good to have choices...


----------



## Etienne (Jun 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Great news, although Rokinon has already released multiple native EF-M mount lenses:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=rokinon+ef-m&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=



How about one of these two babies. 40mm f/0.85 :

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1056298-REG/handevision_hvib4085cm_ibelux_40mm_f_0_85_lens.html

Or this bizarre super macro:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/929753-REG/yasuhara_ya24_nan5c_micro_lens_for_canon.html


----------



## bainsybike (Jun 18, 2014)

Interesting, especially if the Tamron is available in the USA and the Canon isn't...


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

Etienne said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Great news, although Rokinon has already released multiple native EF-M mount lenses:
> ...


I was going to mention the Handevision but it's not available yet, and personally, I think it's ridiculously expensive for such a low-priced camera. I'll be surprised if they sell very many.

I didn't know about the macro lens - that is bizarre!

The Tamron is really intriguing given that IQ isn't my primary concern when I carry the M.


----------



## dcm (Jun 18, 2014)

Already available on Sony NEX if you want a preview, including an MTF chart. Compared to the EFM 55-200, the Tamron is slightly longer (87mm vs 102mm), almost twice as heavy (260g vs 460g), and takes larger filters (52mm vs 62mm). I wouldn't expect the Canon version to be that different from the Sony version.
http://www.tamron-usa.com/lenses/prod/18200_diiii_b011.asp#ad-image-0

Already has some reviews out there on the Sony version if you are interested (BH, ...)


----------



## Etienne (Jun 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Not to mention, the Handevision weighs a ton!


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sounding interesting... But why is it a III ? what happened to I & II ???


----------



## brad-man (Jun 18, 2014)

So, in other words, third party manufacturers have more faith in the M "system" than Canon USA


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 18, 2014)

brad-man said:


> So, in other words, third party manufacturers have more faith in the M "system" than Canon USA



Only if it releases it in the USA...


----------



## Khufu (Jun 19, 2014)

Haydn1971 said:


> Sounding interesting... But why is it a III ? what happened to I & II ???



It's Tamron's naming convention for FF, Crop and MILCs; Di I, Di II and Di III, respectively


----------

